# Fish kill



## sparkman (Dec 18, 2004)

The article in the T-R regarding the fish kill on Sugarcreek also mentioned a fish kill at Clendening. Does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Just googled it here is the link.

http://www.timesreporter.com/newsnow/x1789226773/Dover-Chemical-We-didn-t-cause-big-fish-kill


----------



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

I put in the kayak at the dam in Uhrichsville on the Big Stillwater and there were a lot of dead fish around. The smell was horrendous. Someone I met while putting in said that some agency was out running a test with "A big hoop net looking thing" two days before. Weird...


----------

